# Die passenden Programme - aber wie heißen sie?



## AttontheLightbringer (5. Oktober 2011)

Einen schönen guten Abend werte Buffed.de Community!

Ich habe mich gerade mal aus langeweile hingesetzt, ein wenig Bildbearbeitung zu betreiben, bzw. eine Collage zu erstellt. 
Die von mir genutzten Programme: Paint und der Microsoft Office Picture Manager... die Frucht meiner Arbeit sieht entsprechend... schlicht aus.

Nun ist mir die Idee gekommen, einfach mal aus Spaß an der Freude und weils doch irgendwie ein netter Zeitvertreib war, sowas öfter zumachen, 
vielleicht auch mit ein paar anderen Dingen, in Sachen Bildbearbeitung, rum zu experimentieren.
Entsprechend müsste man natürlich die Programme kennen, mit denen die Bildbearbeitung noch schöner wird...! ... Ich als Amateur kenne diese aber nicht...

Nun meine Frage an die Community, nach einer langen Rede mit wenig Sinn: Welche Programme bieten sich zur Bildbearbeitung besonders an?
Welche kostenlosen oder vielleicht auch nur durch kauf erhältlichen (bezahlbaren) Programme kann man am besten nutzen? 
(Photoshop mal außen vor gelassen, nach den Sternen greifen will ich noch nicht. *zwinker*)

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus! 

Gruß, Atton

P.S.: Mir ist klar, dass ich natürlich auch einfach Googlen könnte, aber ich find persönliche Erfahrungsberichte/Empfehlungen immer schöner.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2011)

Warum ließt sich das so, als ob die Idee hinter dem Eröffnungspost "tolles Programm = tolles Bild" ist? Mit Paint kann man genauso gut arbeiten. Skill > Tool. Oder wie die Profs bei uns sagen würden: A fool with a tool is still a fool!

Um nicht ganz ab zu schweifen: Ich persönlich benutze am liebsten Gimp.


----------



## Tikume (5. Oktober 2011)

Ein gutes Tool hilft schon, aber Du hast sicher Recht dass das beste tool ohne Können/Wissen nichts bringt.

brauchbare kostenlose Programme wären wohl z.B. Paint.Net und Gimp.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (6. Oktober 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Warum ließt sich das so, als ob die Idee hinter dem Eröffnungspost "tolles Programm = tolles Bild" ist? Mit Paint kann man genauso gut arbeiten. Skill > Tool. Oder wie die Profs bei uns sagen würden: A fool with a tool is still a fool!
> 
> Um nicht ganz ab zu schweifen: Ich persönlich benutze am liebsten Gimp.






Tikume schrieb:


> Ein gutes Tool hilft schon, aber Du hast sicher Recht dass das beste tool ohne Können/Wissen nichts bringt.
> 
> brauchbare kostenlose Programme wären wohl z.B. Paint.Net und Gimp.



Erstmal danke für die Antworten. Ich hab gestern noch überlegt, ob ich sowas wie Tikume schreiben soll, habs dann aber gelassen;
Unterm Strich bin ich mir durchaus darüber bewusst, dass das beste Programm mir natürlich noch nicht das Handling darüber gibt.
Es bietet sich halt einfach nur an, dass ich, wenn ich mich hier schon auf dieses Neuland wage, dann auch mit einer guten Basis und
mit guten Programmen lerne. Oder spricht da etwas gegen?

Ich werde mich heute Nachmittag/Abend mal dran machen und mir Gimp + Paint.Net genauer ansehen und ggf. installieren.
Danke auf jeden Fall nochmal!


----------

